# Hawaii Dec



## chargex2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking for something in Hawaii around Dec 14-22. Somewhat flexible with dates even if partial nights are available. Thanks


----------



## lynne (Nov 4, 2018)

chargex2003 said:


> Looking for something in Hawaii around Dec 14-22. Somewhat flexible with dates even if partial nights are available. Thanks


San Francisco exchange has a Resort Escape for a 2 bedroom Bay Club Waikoloa 12/17 - 24:




*The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort*
Location: Hawaii / Big Island
Check-In: 12/17/2018
Check-Out: 12/24/2018
Size: 2 Bedroom
Occupancy: 6
*GOLD MEMBER*
$1200
Call us to book today.
*DIAMOND
(SAVE 50%)*$600


----------



## DRIless (Nov 7, 2018)

chargex2003 said:


> Looking for something in Hawaii around Dec 14-22. Somewhat flexible with dates even if partial nights are available. Thanks


*Sea Mountain* - Big Island HI  1BR4  14 or 15 December  7-nights  $700
includes Hawaii taxes


----------



## sb_sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

There are several options in Hawaii that I am able to reserve for you.  I sent you a message if you are interested.


----------



## 9969hi (Nov 9, 2018)

[Deleted - please review the posting rules at the top of the forum.  The maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night.]


----------

